# TT's big brother A5 microsite online.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*http://microsites.audi.com/audia5/html/index.php*

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice found Hans :wink: 
Thx amigo


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)




----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

it's coming


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes, all very flash but are there any spy-shots of what it looks like?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Wolverine said:



> Yes, all very flash but are there any spy-shots of what it looks like?


Autocar (and other mags, I'm sure) had some shots a few months back. Looked good to me.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

found this.

link incase image doesn't appear










Hope it ends up looking like this:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like it might have rear seats!

Also looks like a great compromise between my daily A6, and my weekendy TT.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone is going to have to help me out here what is it?
Is it a replacement for the TT?

I am easily confused. :?

I know these:

A3 - hatchback
A4/6 & 8 - saloon
TT & R8 - coupe

Is the A5 another coupe then is it bigger or smaller than the TT. :?:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Bigger than the TT. Almost the size of an A6. Thought to compete with Merc CLK


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> found this.
> 
> link incase image doesn't appear
> 
> ...


OOOO that's an interesting front nose!


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Dr.Phibes said:


> found this.
> 
> link incase image doesn't appear
> 
> ...


If you notice the image on the microsite, the rear "columns" (or pillars? forgive my english) are quite wide.. i.e. covering some amount of what appears to be glass area in the rendering you posted...


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

A big TT basically isnt it ?

I might replace the A4 Cab with this when I change it


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I might consider swapping the TT for one if it ends up looking as good as that blue one.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> I might consider swapping the TT for one if it ends up looking as good as that blue one.


I know what you mean. The blue one does look good but to be fair the image was found doing a google search and it says it is an RS5. Probably about Â£ 50k worth of car there.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Engines will most likely be:

R4 2.0T FSI 200 hp.
V6 2.8 FSI valve-lift 210 hp.
V6 3.2 FSI 260. ? (300 hp with VL)
V8 4.2 FSI 350 hp. (S5)
V10 5.2 FSI 450 hp. ? (RS5)

Here are the latest spyshots.


















































Hans.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Those spy shots obviously have lots of bolt on panels to hide the true lines and the car looks awful (I know the car will look nothing like this in reality)

The thing is I think Proton already produce a car that looks as equally as ugly as those spy shots


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Engines will most likely be:
> R4 2.0T FSI 200 hp.
> V6 2.8 FSI valve-lift 210 hp.
> V6 3.2 FSI 260. ? (300 hp with VL)
> ...


Surely, that car is an absolute MUST for the 3.0 TDI ??


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

hopefully it'd look like this










a mashup of the TT front and the a4 rear


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

ross2280 said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > found this.
> ...


those lines of the slim rear pillar are present in the latest spyshots of the black test mule.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

murcie said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Phibes said:
> ...


But not apparent on the official top view shot Audi released today (even as a rendering...) The test mule has a rear quarter with slim rear pillar which is clearly fake... the windows stops much before that line...
I think the rear pillar is closest in this rendering


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Engines will most likely be:
> 
> R4 2.0T FSI 200 hp.
> V6 2.8 FSI valve-lift 210 hp.
> ...


It will also use the 3.6 V6 @ around 300 hp to knock the 335i's dick in the dirt. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks nice...

A 450+bhp version would make a nice companion to an R8.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Its going to wipe the floor with BMW's latest coupe I reckon.

Audi once agian show BMW what real styling is


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looks nice...
> 
> A 450+bhp version would make a nice companion to an R8.


Yeah I might settle for one of those.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Engines will most likely be:
> 
> R4 2.0T FSI 200 hp.
> V6 2.8 FSI valve-lift 210 hp.
> ...


Thos roof mounted lights are never going to catch on


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Audi once agian show BMW what real styling is


Two people in my condo building have purchased the 335i; one has the coupe and the other one has the sedan. I always see the 335is when I enter and exit the parking garage and shake my head at their awkward styling. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It looks like a Boat...much to big, no thx


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

It looks like a boat now with all the bolt on panels but i bet it will look fantastic when its launched.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like it wont have Xenons as standard either :lol:

Bring back the cibies....


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Launch engines in the UK are 3.0Tdi and 4.2 FSI V8. Strangely, its not clear yet whether the 4.2 will be called S5.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Engines will most likely be:
> 
> R4 2.0T FSI 200 hp.
> V6 2.8 FSI valve-lift 210 hp.
> ...


Just a comment on the wheels.....

It's 16" - and wintertires. Not good looking, but better grip and handling than 18" or 19" would have on this kind of conditions :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

LazyT said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Audi once agian show BMW what real styling is
> ...


I actually like the bimmer. Had a look round the local dealer at the weekend, and I was surprised that I liked it. It looks horrid in photos, but in real life it looks great - and much better than the squared jawed saloon/touring. I might actually consider it should I turn back to the black stuff.

The A5 looks like it will have a very long wheelbase. Good news for rear passengers. But I can't really see it as the mature step forward for a TT owner. An A4 based coupe, perhaps.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The mature step forward for a TT owner is an R8.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The engine will be further to the middle.......that's good new's


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> The engine will be further to the middle.......that's good new's


That's what I thought. But with Audi, I wouldn't put it past them to still hang the engine off the grille.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Think i may wait a few months more. Before i decide what to do with the RS4...hmmmmmm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looks nice...
> 
> A 450+bhp version would make a nice companion to an R8.


I don't think the front overhang is quite long enough... :wink:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Anyone else considering an A5?

Obviously there are the minor points of price, looks and engine range to consider but all should be revealed in less than a month when it hits the stands at Geneva. At least it won't be nearly as tedious and long drawn out as the build up to the MK II TT. :roll:

I'm the second to place a refundable deposit with my local dealer. I'm hoping for a bigger version of the new TT but have no illusions as yet. The salesman has also heard the various rumours; it's either pitched at the BMW 3-series, the Mercedes CLK or even the BMW 6-series. He's also heard from a good source, who was right about the TT, that the launch engines will be a 3.0TDi and a 4.2 V8 Petrol. I'll just wait and see, it least it's only a month. :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Holy cow, that is gorgeous. 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> The A5 looks like it will have a very long wheelbase. Good news for rear passengers. But I can't really see it as the mature step forward for a TT owner. An A4 based coupe, perhaps.


I thought all along it was basically an A4 Coupe. I guess they've sat and watched BMW's 3 series Coupe for long enough.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fotshop, or otherwise, the shape of those headlights and the way that the leading lower edges meet the (still ungainly) grill and are resolved with the bonnet lines, is just how the TTII should have looked.

The other a5 phots on the thread are fugly.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, any word on the estimated price of the S5? are we still in TTRS territory or are we entering RS4 ranges here?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

der_horst said:


> btw, any word on the estimated price of the S5? are we still in TTRS territory or are we entering RS4 ranges here?


No news whatsoever, but unusually there's plenty of speculation. :roll:

The dealers have some empty A5 categories on the Audi computer system but say they'll only be told the day before the launch in March.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Artical on Autoexpress.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... di_a5.html


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What a joke :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

There won't be many buyers if it looks like that. [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------

